
Google Will Cancel Google Cloud Print in 2020 - roody15
https://9to5google.com/2019/11/21/google-cloud-print-dead-2020/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21598815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21598815).

